# Genx-tropin???



## Kiki92

Has anyone seen or heard of these? Comes in 100iu kits with bac water just wondering if it's good for generic or to steer clear? Thanks


----------



## Kiki92

@Pscarb okay thanks buddy!


----------



## Aidenjk

@Kiki92 ive just got hold of this too, was informed by my source that it's been tested and good to go, so we will see!


----------



## Guevara 59

Got this today. Dissolves very quick. Any further feedback?


----------



## Dute

Kiki92 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of these? Comes in 100iu kits with bac water just wondering if it's good for generic or to steer clear? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 156679
> 
> 
> View attachment 156681
> 
> 
> View attachment 156683


 Hey buddy, any news on the genx-tropin? Was about to start some myself.


----------



## Big Ian

Pscarb said:


> my old training partners are using it and rate it


 I can pick up these and hyge black tops with verification codes for about the same money, which would you say is the better bet? Thanks


----------



## Dute

Pscarb said:


> my old training partners are using it and rate it


 Thanks Pscarb, really appreciate the approval


----------



## Big Ian

Pscarb said:


> i wouldn't touch any type of Hyge these days


 Really? Quality gone down do you think?

which brands would you use please?


----------



## cell-tech

Pscarb said:


> its actually decent i was shown a test on it a week or so ago by a good friend of mine that has no connection to the makers which is why i took note of it.


 would this test indicate its dosed at 10iu a vial or over dosed, as its a new product and sometimes they overdose for a brief period to start?


----------



## TheOneNr1

Can I drink it or injection only?


----------



## Bigt76

Pscarb said:


> inject only


 What dose would u do ?


----------



## 3752

Bigt76 said:


> What dose would u do ?


 If I was still using it then I would use 6-8iu M/W/F


----------



## drwae

Pscarb said:


> If I was still using it then I would use 6-8iu M/W/F


 @Pscarb hi mate I've been using 10iu EOD of verified hygetropin for over 2 weeks now and got zero sides. no tingling or swelling. is that anything to worry about?


----------



## drwae

Pscarb said:


> how is it verified?
> 
> are you injecting it in one shot?


 Verified on the hygenepharma website as legitimate

10iu all in one shot eod

I've noticed rock-hard pumps from workouts, looking leaner, and increased appetite


----------



## Dannyb0yb

I had crazy lethargy and heavy breathing when starting on just 4 iu


----------



## Simon90

drwae said:


> Verified on the hygenepharma website as legitimate
> 
> 10iu all in one shot eod
> 
> I've noticed rock-hard pumps from workouts, looking leaner, and increased appetite


 Not a good sign mate 2 of my mates getting similar cts symptoms on half of that


----------



## drwae

Simon90 said:


> Not a good sign mate 2 of my mates getting similar cts symptoms on half of that


 I also didn't get any sides off 4iu of ansomone :lol: I just don't tend to get sides from drugs, the only two sides I've ever had really are acid reflux from tren and nausea from superdrol


----------



## John gray

Can anyone put me in the right way about this stuff for weight loss like what to take with it and what dosage and training should I do


----------



## 3752

John gray said:


> Can anyone put me in the right way about this stuff for weight loss like what to take with it and what dosage and training should I do


 Sorry to be blunt buddy but this question screams you are not ready for HGH and it would be wasted, save your money employ an online coach for 2-3 months to set you up with a sensible, sustainable nutrition plan and a complete Training plan.

You will get far better results from this than using HGH


----------



## Biene

Hello and Update with GenXtropin ?


----------



## dmick1986

Just having a nosey online and saw this post...I'm currently down to my last 3 bottles of genx. I've been stacking with anavar (oxandrolone) and it's not my first rodeo so to speak. Honest answer. This stuff is definitely good to go. Anyone considering buying genx definitely go for it it's great gear. If anyone replies i don't have any stats for you but what i can say is a ring that used to fit my ring finger now pretty much stays on my pinky finger so as far as growing goes I've definitely grown all over and muscle wise is good dry solid and strong gains...definitely going to order another course when this one is done.


----------

